# External Hard Drive Folders Added for ViP612's



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

L6.02 for the ViP612 may or may not have fixed anything, but I discovered this morning it has added an External Hard Drive folders function - essentially the same as we have in the internal drive, and the folders on the internal drive show up when you go to move content to the external drive. The text labels for the folders have been changed to a dark colored typeface.

Let's hope they can add it soon to the ViP622/722's as well.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

:welcome: Hope, hope, hope. :welcome:


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

phrelin said:


> L6.02 for the ViP612 may or may not have fixed anything, but I discovered this morning it has added an External Hard Drive folders function - essentially the same as we have in the internal drive, and the folders on the internal drive show up when you go to move content to the external drive. The text labels for the folders have been changed to a dark colored typeface.
> 
> Let's hope they can add it soon to the ViP622/722's as well.


Any change in the interface for the EHD? Still jumping through hoops trying to manage programs?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The interface is basically unchanged other than the addition of the folders and the dark colored font.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The interface is basically unchanged other than the addition of the folders and the dark colored font.


Don't you think they could do better than that? How hard can it be to duplicate the logic for the EHD? Come on, Dish!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

One step at a time. The rest will come...soon.:sure:


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

phrelin said:


> One step at a time. The rest will come...soon.:sure:


Yeah, so will World Peace. They haven't changed the EHD interface on the 722 since they introduced it several updates ago.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> Yeah, so will World Peace. They haven't changed the EHD interface on the 722 since they introduced it several updates ago.


It's driving me nuts. My 612 has folders. All nice and neat. Put the hard drive on my 722, no folders. I hope it comes to the 722 in the next week rather than "soon".


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Ain't gonna happen on the 722 in the next week, that's 99% for sure. I'd love to see it happen myself as well.


----------



## slick1ru2 (May 31, 2008)

Can I take my external HDDs on my 612 and 622 and swap them and watch them on each other?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

slick1ru2 said:


> Can I take my external HDDs on my 612 and 622 and swap them and watch them on each other?


Yes, provided the Household Keys are identical. 
Menu - 6 - 3 - Counters then page down ~6 times.


----------

